# What do I need to add a water pressure gauge to a F70?



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Do I need to run a line and an analog gauge? Or can I run a digital gauge and get water pressure data?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently bought the Bob’s jackplate companies water pressure gauge. They also sold a kit for my Yamaha 50 2 stroke. You are measuring pressure so I assume considered analog. You need to know if your water pump is high or low pressure and get gauge accordingly.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

A typical water pressure gauge like the one on my F70 is just a small diameter plastic tube that run fro the motor to the dash where you mount the gauge. The gauge runs off the direct water pressure which is pushed up the tube. You don’t want the tube to disconnect from the back of the gauge while you’re running or it will spew saltwater inside your console. Learned that one the hard way!

Alternatively you could run an engine data cable from your Yamaha to a NMEA 2000 backbone and then the your Garmin/whatever screen. I think you also need to attach a special water pressure sensor to the engine and into the network. This would give you a digital display of water pressure, but also gas level, and several other useful data sets. 

However you do it, you’ll love having a water pressure gauge for your skiff.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

So for the f70 do I need the 15 psi ga or the 30 psi ga from Bob's?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Seams like mine is a 15 psi. 5 psi being sweet spot on gauge , v-6 . Good luck


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I have the 30psi gauge For my F70 and my pressure is typically in the low 20’s.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks. Ordered the 30.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Last question, I promise. Which one of these bolts do I use for the pickup?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Both of those “bolt” with red washer look like what I used on my Yamaha 50 2 stroke. You could hook up hose connection and run motor on muffs and see if water comes out. Also recommend getting Seloc manual for your motor. I wonder if one is for digital sensor and one for analog. Just a guess.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

That is my buddies 2019 f70. Hose was teed into pisser hose ahead of discharge side. Works like a champ.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I used the one on the right after finding a pic on Google. Works like a charm.


----------

